# Rare Aurora Monsters of the Movies Metaluna Mutant came in!



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just got in from Al the Rare Aurora Monsters of the movies kit the Metaluna Mutant number 22 and yes it comes with a Certificate and it is numbered with my name as the owner of it:thumbsup:!Getting this it in the mail made my day bigtime!:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey, that's pretty cool - the Mutant has papers - he's pedigreed!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

congrats Wolfie . that is super nifty !:thumbsup:
how many were made ? 
hb


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats! That is one cool figure.

Sooooooo..... you gonna build it or you gonna store it?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys and going to build him and also make a custom motm base for him too.HB only 26 of these were casted from the Original Lemon sculpt pattern of the Aurora MOTM Metaluna mutant.I have number 22 and comes with certificate thats in the pic above with my name and Al name as the Producer of it and number of the mutant wich is 22 out of 26 made.Oh ya forgot to add if you have the Fay Wray that pete put out that is from the MOTM series the parts break down of the Mutant is just like that fits like a glove:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Congratulations Dan!:thumbsup: That's 2 prototypes down....

Chris.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Congrats! I can't wait to see the pix of the finished kit, I bet it is very cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Dan was there any Box Art??? That certificate looks awesome:thumbsup:
Hope mine comes soon:drunk:
Denis


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Chris,Spocksbeard,Denis Denis no boxart just what you see there from Al and believe me its worth getting:thumbsup:.Denis let me know what number yours is Chris 2 down more to go my friend


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Another pic guys of this Rare baby.:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

23 pieces...very cool...I wonder if they are all cast in deep burgundy? or if thats an identifying feature of all 26?
Denis


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> 23 pieces...very cool...I wonder if they are all cast in deep burgundy? or if thats an identifying feature of all 26?
> Denis


You got me but on the certificate it states they are mark so if anyone of them is recasted they can be tracked to the Original buyer of the Mutant.But on a side note the head does move from what can see in the set up and the claws like you mentioned on the CH.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

YAY! ...Finally got my Mutant...Certificate says #21 of 26 kits:thumbsup:
Dan have you worked on yours yet?
Denis


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Were any injection moulds ever made of this?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Congratulations Denis!!:woohoo: I can't wait to see how how he comes up mate!
The Mutant was never put into production and most probably never will be. There are only these very few copies and that's it! It's one of the rarest Auroras in existence.

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> YAY! ...Finally got my Mutant...Certificate says #21 of 26 kits:thumbsup:
> Dan have you worked on yours yet?
> Denis


Congrats Denis on getting yours in and Chris let me know what number you get also of the Mutant.Denis havent worked on him yet cause had to get Dracula off the bench and Yorga.But will be starting on my Mutant in a few days cause instead of regular ca glue going to use 5 min epoxy to hold him tight specially on the head halves.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Will do my friend:thumbsup:.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

5 minute epoxy...Do you figure it will work better?...I've (we) only got one crack at this baby...and I don't want to screw it up...Please Dan, elaborate 
Denis


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

And for what its worth...I got Metaluna Mutant kit number 23!

Yes this is a very limited and rare kit and the certificate says 23 of ART PROOF.

I have a few other kits in front of this one but will definately be building it at some point! Will also be putting a customized MoTM base with it as it doesn't come with one.

Glad I latched onto it while it was still somewhat available! 
(thanks for the "heads up").

This is soo way cool to have in my collection!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

Hi, are there any more of these available? If so how do you go about getting one? Thanks, billysurf


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey fellows, I am wondering the same. How do you get the heads up on these great kits? I was able to get the Bride of King Kong kit, but was late on that. Any chance of getting one of these? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It ain't rare anymore, YOU OPENED IT!

Congratulations! Are you planning to display the certificate with the finished model?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Chris Here are the Pics You asked for...







































The pieces are extremely well cast and the detail is crisp
I don't believe there are any left...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW!!! Thanks Denis!! You can definitely tell it's cast from the pattern! I can't wait to get my hands on my kit!!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
You're right about my number too mate. I can't confirm yet of course, but it should be #25.
Thanks again for the pics Denis.:wave:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Chris... This kit is just so cool ! I'm really surprised no one has ever made a 1/8 Styrene kit of it...This is the one Aurora let slip away...
Denis:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Ya know what would be great Denis? The Digital Masterpiece Aurora What if boxes come empty. Could you imagine how cool it would be if the resin guys could do a deal with Dave Vaughn to fill some of 'em?
Metaluna Mutant, House on Haunted Hill, Shrinking Man, Hell- I'd love a kit of General Custer, Sheena, Kolchak,etc.....
They'd have to be in pieces like Aurora though-sprues and all.....
That'd be perfect.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Man Chris...That would be Great and 1/2...
I think there would be quite a demand for these kits...Hey and as a sidenote I'm reading the AFM #44 the Styrene Dreams edition featuring Moebius and in the interview with Frank, he states that they also have in the works along with the Mummy and Frankenstein...a new version of the Creature from the Black Lagoon covered in their license...Cool or what?
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Definitely cool mate!!:woohoo:
That's 3 Universal monsters- I wonder how many more?

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

ALL OF THEM I Hope!!!
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Me too mate....

Chris.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks McDee, for pointing the way!!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Marko said:


> Hey fellows, I am wondering the same. How do you get the heads up on these great kits? I was able to get the Bride of King Kong kit, but was late on that. Any chance of getting one of these? Thanks in advance!!


I believe Al has sold out of these Mutant as there was only 26 made.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Denis,Chris did you to ever see this one also based on Cockrums Drawing that he did for Aurora


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow Dan!! Have you got any details?! I've never seen it before!

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> Wow Dan!! Have you got any details?! I've never seen it before!
> 
> Chris.


Yes Larry produced a couple sculpts based on Daves drawings and if your interested heres a link to his website www.actionhobbiesstore.com .The mutant is 1/8 scale and looks great next to the Auroras


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info Dan. I like it but I like my Auroras more. If I ever get the spare readies though I'll be looking out for it. It's a cool looking piece!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Marko said:


> Hey fellows, I am wondering the same. How do you get the heads up on these great kits? I was able to get the Bride of King Kong kit, but was late on that. Any chance of getting one of these? Thanks in advance!!


Hi Marko...I did a lot of digging around to come up with the Mutant and it kind of went like this...

It's kind of a neat story...I'm also a member at the ClubHouse and UMA and I've been searching for Aurora Prototypes for a while now...a guy named Pete Molemento mentioned he had the Fay Wray Prototype and was casting 50 kits...So I bought one...here it is...














...Well that was all I needed to go crazy and start searching the other Aurora Prototypes out...When I read that 24 Mutants were cast in 2001 in Thomas Grahams Book...







I Emailed Al Reboiro (mentioned in the book) and it turns out he had a couple left...and that's why the recent date on the certificate...I took a chance thinking these were long ago sold out and forgotten and my chance paid off...I also got this Aurora Prototype







...and now this...








...and now I'm on the Hunt for this one...








It's the Aurora MOTM Godzilla destroying the Tokyo Tower...I tracked down everything just by using the computer...google, HobbyTalk and Thomas Grahams Aurora Book...and I'm still on the hunt 
It should be mentioned that the Original 12 kit were made and sold in a very limited Edition and what were left over were 'Artists Proofs' or 'Test Shots' and that's what we have just recently aquired...so....the Original 12 are in a Class of their own and a seperate entity...12 were made, 12 were sold. Done and Done...The remaining Test Shots were never sold or put out in the general public 'For Sale' and it took a lot of digging just to liberate these last few...
I would like to see a second run of these done, limited let's say to 50 castings , again with separate certification, to allow more Aurorakids to embellish their collections...but that's just my opinion...Model on dudes...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Your opinion is shared by many Denis. I'm one of the very fortunate few to have a Mutant being held for me but it'd be fantastic if there were more available so we ALL had a chance to own one!!

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Denis any Chance Al knows who has the MOTM Camera man and the Graveyard scenes?


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thank you so much for the detailed background Mcdee and the pics. Greatly appreciated. I was very heavy into the models and resin kits about 12-15 years ago. Even found a couple of big boxes of Dr. Deadly and Dr. Deadly's Daughter in Ontario. Drifted away for awhile, but now the kid in me is just loving all this new stuff!! I was waiting for Big Frankie to get re-released all that time (I had a lot of faith!) and now am loving all this new stuff coming out. Again, thanks for sharing the info!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

My pleasure Marko...and don't worry...I'll keep you in the loop...We Aurorakids have to stick together...Auroranut/Chris...Wolfman66/Danny Monstermodelman/Bob...just to name a very few Aurorakids are always on the lookout for new/old rare finds and you can rely on them like you would a brother:thumbsup:
Cheers Marko
Mcdee/Denis:wave:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks, I really appreciate the kindness from you guys. Mcdee, Wolfie, Monstermodelman, and of course Auroranut. These boards are full of very good people with great passion and skills in modeling. Great to be in the brotherhood  By the way, I was able to get a hold of Al.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

How did you go Marko? Any luck??

Chris.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

The Mutants are all sold out. I was able to order the hanging tree!! So, that is on its way and is a welcome addition!!! Thanks again!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry you missed 'em Marko! I've asked al if he could do another run possibly in another colour for those who missed out but his hands are tied. He can't do any more in fairness to the guys who bought the first lot but he wishes he could. I think it's gonna be a matter of hoping one of the original buyers will sell his kit but I don't fancy anyones chances...
Al still has castings of other cool prototypes on his site like the Hanging Tree and the Rack in stock so it's still worth contacting him to order these cool prototypes as well as all the other cool stuff he makes. He's a nice guy to deal with.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Marko said:


> The Mutants are all sold out. I was able to order the hanging tree!! So, that is on its way and is a welcome addition!!! Thanks again!!


Marco...You're going to absolutely love this kit...and a true Aurora Prototype also from the Chamber of Horrors line...I used 5 minute epoxy on this kit and I had to 'stitch' the tree together but it is a fun build and larger than I expected it to be...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks for the tip, Mcdee!! I hope it comes with that cool retro Aurora box!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

As this kit is too big for the normal Aurora Longbox Al packed mine in a larger white box but there is a Lithograph of the kit on the front ,done like the Fay Wray box..Looks like the work of Bama but is the work of Al Reboiro and it looks Great:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I sure wish I had my head on straight when the Mutant was offered. I'm sure regretting it now.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

My Mutant showed up about 5 minutes ago. I haven't even had time to check out the parts yet, my number is 26. Lucky last!!

Chris.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Mutant thoughts........*

I was lucky enough to scarf one of the Mutant kits myself. I got the thing because i wanted to build it and have it in my collection. It would not break my heart if they ran another batch off for everyone else. Just my opinion. It's too darn cool not to share!  I won't break the rules, but i'm just sayin.....


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Your opinion's shared by many mate- including a lot of the guys who scored one:thumbsup:. It'd be cool if they could be cast up again. Maybe a different coloured resin to differentiate them. I've heard that it's definitely not gonna happen, but you can never tell for sure. Maybe one day down the track.....

Chris.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Both Al and Phil are men of their word so I would imagine the last Mutant has left the building forever.

There was a promise made to the "Original 12" after all.

(Proud owner of Number 6) Parts Pit Mike


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Right you are Mike...That was a binding contract, and I consider myself very fortunate to have scored one of the 'Artists' Proofs' or Test Shots, if you will... Chris I'm thrilled Yours arrived safe and sound, and Mike is right...the Absolute Last One ever has left the building...but I'm still on the hunt for the MOTM Godzilla...There has to be one out there somewhere...but Where???
Mcdee


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Yeah the MOTM Godzilla has to be the biggest unknown Aurora grail out there... or maybe a close second to the Prehistoric Scenes Stegosaurus.

Maybe there's a big old warehouse somewhere like in the final scene from Raiders of the Lost Arc.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Yeah the MOTM Godzilla has to be the biggest unknown Aurora grail out there... or maybe a close second to the Prehistoric Scenes Stegosaurus.
> 
> Maybe there's a big old warehouse somewhere like in the final scene from Raiders of the Lost Arc.


Mike is there a Old Aurora Warehouse up in Canada that we can go looking around in and maybe find a hidden room that might have the MOTM Godzilla and Steg?


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Funny you should ask. We all know that the Aurora plant in New York was torn down... but I am not sure about the fate of the Aurora Canada building here in Toronto.

It is on the other side of the city in an area known as Rexdale. It was a suburb then and the city has since swallowed it up. But it might be worth a look.

Sounds like an Adventure....


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Funny you should ask. We all know that the Aurora plant in New York was torn down... but I am not sure about the fate of the Aurora Canada building here in Toronto.
> 
> It is on the other side of the city in an area known as Rexdale. It was a suburb then and the city has since swallowed it up. But it might be worth a look.
> 
> Sounds like an Adventure....


That would be funny if you happen to go there and snoop around if the warehouse is still intacked and stumble across those two prototypes in one of the rooms.lol


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I can just see the Godzilla sitting there on a dusty old pedestal.. and as soon as I remove it, a Giant Styrene Ball rolls out of the ceiling and chases me down the old office corridors.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> I can just see the Godzilla sitting there on a dusty old pedestal.. and as soon as I remove it, a Giant Styrene Ball rolls out of the ceiling and chases me down the old office corridors.


LMFAO!I would pay big bucks to see that if it did happen!LMFAO


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

So can we start with getting confirmation that the warehouse still exists and then whom might let us take a look around?

ROAD TRIP!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

*Metaluna Mutant*

I was wondering if there are anymore of these kits available, if so how does one go about acquiring one? Thanks, billysurf


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

billy b said:


> I was wondering if there are anymore of these kits available, if so how does one go about acquiring one? Thanks, billysurf


The mutant only had a run of 26 that is the original castings of 12 that were first sold in 2001 and then the artists proofs that are 14 made that was sold recently.All were sold to 26 of us and will never be reissued again and it came with authentic certificate with a number for each mutant.


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

I know I am out of the loop here, but why would someone go through all of the trouble to make molds for this model, and then only produce 26 castings? That just makes no sense to me.... all of that work....

Phred


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

If I might answer that question...

"To recover their costs in acquiring the only original sculpt that exists from the original company".

And owning a cast is like owning a piece of history...so to speak!

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey guys, the base I've cast is too small for the Mutant!! His feet hang over the edges!!  
I used the MOTM Dracula base. I have a Rodan kit in storage at a mates place and was wondering if anyone knows if that base is bigger? If bad comes to worse I'll cut up some castings and lengthen a base. I'd prefer to start again with a larger base though....
Sorry about this guys, but I couldn't tell 'til I had the Mutant in my hands.

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> Hey guys, the base I've cast is too small for the Mutant!! His feet hang over the edges!!
> I used the MOTM Dracula base. I have a Rodan kit in storage at a mates place and was wondering if anyone knows if that base is bigger? If bad comes to worse I'll cut up some castings and lengthen a base. I'd prefer to start again with a larger base though....
> Sorry about this guys, but I couldn't tell 'til I had the Mutant in my hands.
> 
> Chris.


Chris the Rodan and the Ghidorah base will work fine for the mutant being that they are larger than the rest of the MOTM line bases.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

The Hanging Tree came in a couple of days ago. It did have the cool box as described by Mcdee. Very nice, happy to acquire this great piece. Nice job on the resin and artwork.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

wolfman66 said:


> Chris the Rodan and the Ghidorah base will work fine for the mutant being that they are larger than the rest of the MOTM line bases.


Thanks Dan!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Much appreciated mate! 
I'll go and pick mine up today so I can start modifying THIS one! I hope I can find the carton it's in quickly- there's a lot of kits there.......:drunk:

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Marko said:


> The Hanging Tree came in a couple of days ago. It did have the cool box as described by Mcdee. Very nice, happy to acquire this great piece. Nice job on the resin and artwork.


Cool Marko! I want to pick up this one as well as all the other prototypes Al has. 
BTW, your package arrived on Friday. Thank you mate.
Have you recieved any emails from me? The computers playing up badly and it's not sending them all.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Right on Marko:thumbsup: Al really puts out a quality kit...I've gotten 3 Kits from him, The Giant Guillotine, Hanging Tree and Giant Forgotten Prisoner and these resin kits are the cleanest resin kits I've ever got...I recommend Pythonkits to everyone, never a disappointment...
Hey Chris your Emails are coming through to me... maybe the problem has left the building:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope so mate! This is really starting to get to me..... It's still taking ages to download anything, and sometimes I can't get access to the forums.
My father's asking some of the guys on his computer forums what the problem is. He seems to think it has something to do with a modem or router or some other wonderful piece of whizz-bang technology:drunk:.

Chris.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey Chris, glad you got that!! No emails from you though, sorry to say. I'll send one off and see if it makes it. Mcdee, the kits are really high quality, I am with you on that. The resin guys are doing a great job. Hope to post some pics when done!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Can't wait to see 'em man :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I picked up the Rodan base yesterday and I started modifying it last night. I've removed all the detail and glued a .080 styrene sheet to the top to act as the spaceship floor. Looking great so far- the Mutant fits beautifully, like it was made for it... I start making up the other parts today....
I forgot to check if the clackboard's bigger. The slot for it in the Rodan board's longer than the one in the Dracula base, so I'm thinking it might be different. I might have to make another trip......:drunk:

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> I forgot to check if the clackboard's bigger. The slot for it in the Rodan board's longer than the one in the Dracula base, so I'm thinking it might be different. I might have to make another trip......:drunk:
> Chris.


Chris all the MOTM clackboards are all the same size.When ya get a chance like to see how the base is coming along


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I would have sworn I posted a reply here straight after you did, Dan!! I'm gonna burn this damn computer!
Mate, I've sent you a pic via email. The quality of the pic's not great, but it should give you an idea.... You're welcome to post it here- I STILL can't figure out how to post pics from the computer. My son usually loads them into my album and I take over from there....

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> I would have sworn I posted a reply here straight after you did, Dan!! I'm gonna burn this damn computer!
> Mate, I've sent you a pic via email. The quality of the pic's not great, but it should give you an idea.... You're welcome to post it here- I STILL can't figure out how to post pics from the computer. My son usually loads them into my album and I take over from there....
> 
> Chris.


Chris got the pics and the base is looking good.I will post them in a few for ya:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cheers Dan. 
I'm glad you like it so far. Now I have to make the furniture....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey guys...So far ...so good :thumbsup:
Very cool Chris...Here's a trailer with the Mutant stumbling around :wave:




Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

And here's another...with a little more stumbling...




Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the clips Denis, but the computer is still screwing with me and won't play them! I'm also hanging out to see the latest MMR.
I have the excellent drawings Steve sent me so I can use them to start the chair, but I'm trying to figure out what else I can fill the scene out with....maybe a low wall....

Chris.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Must be nice to have disposable income in these hard times


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Mitchellmania said:


> Must be nice to have disposable income in these hard times


Dont feel bad Mitch things wil get better down the road:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Thanks for the clips Denis, but the computer is still screwing with me and won't play them! I'm also hanging out to see the latest MMR.
> I have the excellent drawings Steve sent me so I can use them to start the chair, but I'm trying to figure out what else I can fill the scene out with....maybe a low wall....
> 
> Chris.


Hey Chris it all sounds good :thumbsup: I've watched the trailers and there's a silver cone with a metal structure globe and light configuration on top that would nearly be impossible to replicate...you know, typical 1950s' WHAT THE FUTURE WILL BE LIKE stuff ...What you're doing right now sounds great :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I think that you want to keep the base somewhat simple as to not detract from the Mutant.

What you are describing sounds real good!

MMM


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Hey Auroraphiles.

I built up Mutant #6 several years ago using a converted MOTM Dracula base.

I followed the K.I.S.S. rules and used a piece of sheet styrene, then positioned the Mutant on it so his feet didn't hang over the edges. It's up on the Parts Pit Site... see link below

http://www.thepartspit.com/htdocs/CLASSIC3.html


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's what I was thinking Bob. In one of the Cockrum concept drawings there's the Mutant in the patterns pose with some sort of set piece behind it. It's not a great angle, but I think the chair that's in the centre of the bridge would do. It's mainly to fill the corner of the base a'la the drawing, and to give a sense of scale.
Denis, you're right mate- that globe would be a nighmare to make and cast!
In the drawing there's that little atomic symbol thingy on top of the posts on either side of the chair. I'm gonna make a mold off the one on his belt and put them on the chair for a little detail.....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Hey Auroraphiles.
> 
> I built up Mutant #6 several years ago using a converted MOTM Dracula base.
> 
> ...


Cool buildup Mike!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: The base came up great! 
I tried the Drac base but it seemed a little small for the size of the figure to me. In the pic that Dan kindly posted for me, that's the Drac base next to the Rodan one.The Rodan base looks better, but there's space in the right rear corner that really needs filling. The Cockrum art shows something there so I'll scratch something up .
Your nameplate is fantastic! The writing style is perfect!

Chris.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

The Nameplate was scanned from all the MOTM Instruction Sheets needed to get the full spelling correct. It is therefore the EXACT MOTM font and most likely exactly the way Aurora would have done it.

Anyone who wants a scan of one.. as well as the Bride of Kong Nameplate lettering done in the same manner... please email me at the Parts Pit.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi guys:wave:.
Man- I'm sorry I haven't kept you all up to speed on the base , but I haven't been sitting around... I've scratched (badly) a few chairs and each and every one of them looks like crap!! Too big, too small, too rough...
I've been searching high and low for a copy of the movie to give me a feel for what I'm trying to do with no luck- 'til now!
Of all places, I've found a video copy in Brisbane!! Bruce (OzyMandias) has generously offered to lend me his copy so I can get a much much better idea of what I'm trying to do. Thanks mate!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I'll get this right if it kills me! So don't worry guys- as soon as it's done I'll post pics and as soon as I'm able to cast 'em they'll be on their way. Same goes with the Aurora parts I have to do.
Again, I'm really sorry about the length of time it's taken and it's still gonna take some time (I've got nowhere to work now so I'm doing everything in my car:drunk: but it WILL get done I promise.

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Chris,

No worries mate! ...did I just say that?...Being from NJ too?

You have done us a great service and when the timing is right for you....it will be right for all of us too!

Don't sweat it ...we have plenty to do to keep us going!

MMM


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Patience is a virtue.
Possess it if you can.
Seldom in a woman.
Never in a man.
- quote from one of my college chemistry profs.

Looking forward to seeing your work! The wait (and the patience) will be well worth it.


----------

